# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  "Поздравление Деда Мороза и Снегурочки на дому" - номинация конкурса "Новогодний IN-KU FEST"

## MAGISTRA

*"Поздравление Деда Мороза и Снегурочки на дому" - номинация конкурса "Новогодний IN-KU FEST"*

Оформление работы:
1.ФИО
2.Должность
3.Город/село
4. Название программы
5. Видео,фото материалы обязательны!

----------

